# How to contact administrator?



## MSSL (Jul 13, 2018)

I’ve sent two PM’s to “administrator” (whoever sent me the greeting PM). One on 7/15, then again on 7/20. I am not receiving a reply. Any idea how to reach those in charge?


----------



## CorbinDallasMyMan (Feb 24, 2017)

You may still get a response from your PM if it's only been a few days or you could send a PM to yungster. An admin may see this post and pm you.

If you have a general question about how the forum works, you could create a post about it in the Help and Suggestions section. Members may be able to answer your question or an administer may see your question there.


----------

